
American Entrepreneurship: Dead or Alive? - adrianhoward
http://www.gallup.com/businessjournal/180431/american-entrepreneurship-dead-alive.aspx
======
JSeymourATL
Profound: "Because we have misdiagnosed the cause and effect of economic
growth, we have misdiagnosed the cause and effect of job creation."

